# I'd like to see sub-folders



## cadlh (Oct 28, 2005)

Wouldn't it be nice to have sub-folders. Once you get a couple of hundred hours or programs finding things can be a pain. For instance, you could have a "Movies" folder. That folder could have numerous sub-folders such as "Drama", "Action", etc. Think about it can you imagine using a PC without sub-folders.


----------

